# Apple Specialist Core 1 brings fresh retail experience to Oakville, Ontario



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oakville, Ontario residents recently got a refreshed Apple shopping experience downtown Oakville as *Core 1 *_(formerlly Canadian Computer)_ opened up a snazzy new retail shop at 249 Lakeshore East.








Owned and managed by local resident Dean Arfin, the store is positioning itself as the go-to destination for both Apple users and new-to-Mac customers alike. 

_“Our passion is to help our customers make smart choices about technology. We’re excited to bring that passion to the heart of Oakville’s vibrant downtown,” says Arfin. _

The new store has a sleek, contemporary interior that was created by NP Design with a goal of providing customers with a premium retail experience with sleek displays set up for hands-on interaction with all the newest Apple and third-party products and accessories.



































The store recently had it's grand opening mid-October and has been very popular with Oakville and surrounding residents. Core 1 offers "no-appointment-necessary" service and expert advice and is a recipient of the *Apple Authorized Service Provider Commitment To Excellence Program Award* for the 11th consecutive quarter. The *Commitment To Excellence Program* recognizes the top five percent of Apple Authorized Service Providers who have implemented and utilize best practices, excelling in service turnaround time, first-time fix, and customer satisfaction.

Core 1 is located on *249 Lakeshore Road E, Oakville, Ontario.* 

Their phone number is *905-849-0737*. 

Their hours of operation are:

*Sunday* 11:00 AM – 5:00 PM
*Monday* 9:00 AM – 7:00 PM
*Tuesday* 9:00 AM – 7:00 PM
*Wednesday* 9:00 AM – 7:00 PM
*Thursday* 9:00 AM – 8:00 PM
*Friday* 9:00 AM – 8:00 PM
*Saturday* 10:00 AM – 6:00 PM

You can find them online at:
*core1.ca*

ehMac.ca encourages Canadian Mac shoppers to support your local independent Mac dealer!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Any Oakville residents have a chance to check out the store?


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

*They have a great service team!*

I'm not a resident but I've gone back a few times. They have very high end products! I love visiting. Glad to see you posted this up


----------

